# My Beautiful Babies



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I just wanted to get the chance to share my fur babies with everyone. I am sorry that it is picture heavy and I will try to not be too wordy, but not many people that I know don't like cats and ridicule me when I bring mine up so this is one of the only places I get to brag about them :smile: I hope you enjoy!

Kent ~ I adopted Kent from an animal shelter. He was 2 and had lived there his whole life. I was told that he was unadoptable and unapproachable. He couldn't bear to even be in the room with people. Yet for some reason he picked me. I could tell he was scared cause he trembled the whole time, yet he followed me all throughout the place. I visited for about 2 weeks and worked on getting to know him. I had finally decided to adopt a kitten and was in the lobby getting ready to do the paperwork but I kept getting the feeling that I needed to bring Kent home. I adopted him that day and have never regretted it! He has blossomed into one of the most beautiful hearts you could ever know. He is now the first to greet people at the door, is very very vocal and talks to me constantly, and is my lap kitty. He always makes sure that he is near me, watching over me. I love him so much.










Fun Fact About Kent: He will not eat his wet food until he feels he has given you an adequate number of thank you's and that you have properly accepted them.










Autumn~ Autumn had come to the shelter when she was 7 months old and only weighed 3lbs. She is just a tiny thing! Now full grown at 2 years she is 5lbs. She came from a man who was very honest about his situation. He said he was a hoarder with over 45 cats and that in his less sober moments he would kick them and whatnot. He was unemployed and the cats were starving. He was breeding them and selling the kittens claiming them to be purebred. He said he knew she was imbred. She came with a lot of psychological issues. But she has come so far in the year that I've had her and I would never give her up! A lot of the advice on this forum helped me as I worked with her. Thank you.










Fun Fact About Autumn: Autumn doesn't chase after toys, she dives with all four legs out towards them. 










Cloud ~ Cloud is so inspirational with his determination and zeal for life. He has a severe heart deformity, one the cardiologist says is a one in a million sort of thing. It is severe and he was given a life expectancy of 3 to 6 months of age. Cloud has shocked everyone with his will to live and is now going strong at 1 year and 6 months. He loves to play and has a ton of imagination. 










Fun Fact About Cloud: Clouds favorite thing in the world is to be held like a baby over your shoulder while you rock him. If you don't notice that he is wanting this then he will just leap on you and wiggle his way to his favorite spot.










Mirage ~ I've known Mirage since before she was born. Her mother was a stray dear to my heart. It was her first litter and she would panic when I wasn't there with her during her labor. I've loved Mirage since before I saw her. She is her fathers little girl though. He is her person and will always seek him out. Everyone else in the world has only one purpose and that is to serve her :blackcat She has a lot of personality and is so much fun.









Fun Fact About Mirage: Mirage has 6 toes on each of her front feet. It looks like she has on a major pair of flare jeans. It is so cute!










Those are my babies! I look forward to getting to share more of them with you guys in the future.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

You have a housefull! They are all so beautiful - Kent lays around like my Tuffy -


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute!! Great stories about them too.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

You have gorgeous cats, and I love the stories! Cloud is really amazing...to think that he beat the odds, and is still going strong. Kent is _adorable _in that second photo! :love2


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

LOVE your kitties! Mirage is gorgeous! Love how Kent chose you! 

Can you tell me what Cloud's heart defect is? I ask because my Ninja also has a very rare heart problem diagnosed at 6 months of age and not expected to live to 1 year. He's ten months now and going strong. These kitties amaze us daily!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures and stories. I love your "fun facts"! You've adopted some harder-to-adopt kitties, which is absolutely great and I really admire you for that.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great pictures and stories! It's wonderful you were able to give Kent a home and let him grow into the lovely cat he was intended to be. Autumn reminds me of Abby, who is also tiny and likes to sleep on her back. Mirage is stunning with such a beautiful coat, and I hope Cloud continues to defy the odds for many years to come.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words! I'm so proud of all my babies. I think they are all so special and I just love sharing them with everyone. :kittyturn

Kobster ~ Cloud kind of has a couple of things going on. The cardiologist had to show me pictures to explain it all, but here is what it was in writing "severe congenital heart defect, a partial AV canal defect with mitral regurgitation, a large septum primum atrial septal defect, and abnormally shaped, bridging atrioventricular valves." He takes Ferosemide twice a day and Enalapril once a day. Cloud's was detected when he was 3 months old and going into heart failure. The medication has cleared it up though. His heart is 3 times the size of a normal heart and beats about 3 times faster then a normal kitty heart.

What is little Ninja's condition? I am glad that there is someone else here who knows the struggles and pain that comes with loving a kitty with this sort of special need. I saw on another thread you talking about your fear of coming in and finding that Ninja has already passed on. I feel that same fear all the time. I am constantly checking for breathing. I know this probably sounds silly but I've heard that purring has unexplained healing abilities in cats. That's why if they are sick or in pain they purr. Doctors say they can't explain it. I know that I can't make Cloud's heart all better, but ever since I found out his condition I constantly watch and if he isn't purring I do everything I can to make him purr. It makes me feel like I am helping in some way.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Each one so unique and beautiful. I have a thing for orange and whites, so Kent really stood out, but those eyes on Autumn!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Such wonderful stories about all your unique little cats. You're so kind to give Kent a chance. I hope Cloud lives a long, happy life.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

All your cats are GORGEOUS!

_*"There are no ordinary cats." ~ Collette*_


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

they are so beautiful!

i love that picture of autumn, reminds me of the great sphinx of giza.

btw, i am in the same boat (perhaps worse) as far as talking cats. reason i say perhaps worse is that with being a guy most people think i am weird or something for being such a lover of all cats


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, you have no idea how much your words mean to me! I'm proud of my little bunch and get ridiculed so much for them (I get told that I should have had Cloud and Autumn put to sleep and that they are a waste of time).

Whaler I think that there is no shame in being a man that loves cats. I can't stand the stereotype of 'cats are for women and dogs for guys'. I admire you for not caring what people say and pressing forward to help your group.

Thanks again everyone. I read to Cloud the things your wrote and he coincidentally started purring and giving happy eyes. I just thought that you'd like to know


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much your words mean to me! I'm proud of my little bunch and get ridiculed so much for them (I get told that I should have had Cloud and Autumn put to sleep and that they are a waste of time).
> 
> Whaler I think that there is no shame in being a man that loves cats. I can't stand the stereotype of 'cats are for women and dogs for guys'. I admire you for not caring what people say and pressing forward to help your group.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. I read to Cloud the things your wrote and he coincidentally started purring and giving happy eyes. I just thought that you'd like to know


thanks for the support

i honestly don't care what others think, if they fail to see the perfection that all cats represent it is their loss.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless! It sounds like Cloud is a miracle kitty! Long may his miraculous life continue! 

Ninja has DCM (Dilatory Cardio Myopathy) His left ventricle is enlarged 3 times its normal size and the walls are very thin and weak resulting in loss of outflow pressure. He actually has a lower than average heart rate. He takes Vetmedin (Pimobendan) He has not yet gone into heart failure. The biggest fear with Ninja is that he will form a clot in his enlarged and sluggish ventricle that could get pumped out of the heart at any time and lodge someplace lethal like his lungs, brain, etc. 

Cheers to our little heart kitties!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

They sure are nice looking cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, what a lovely introduction, Nicole! Nice to meet you all, beautiful kitties!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I enjoyed seeing you're lovely family and reading their stories. You are an angel to open your heart to them all.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

all wonderful looking cats, cloud has very nice markings, make sure you tell mirage how special the polydactyl feet are,,


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> all wonderful looking cats, cloud has very nice markings, make sure you tell mirage how special the polydactyl feet are,,


Lol, I think she is cursing those extra toes right now. Yesterday was nail trimming night. 

I adore them, especially when she is kneading in the air and they look like furry chameleon feet. SO cute :luv

Thank you everyone for your sweet words, they really do mean a lot!


----------

